# Washers on P-Trap - Need Help with Placement



## chris87 (Apr 12, 2016)

I was wondering if someone could help with the placement of washers on the P-trap that I bought. It's a 400PVCK by Keeney. The instructions provided only show a washer being used on the tailpiece/trap connection, but the package includes 4 total. One appears to be a reducing washer, which I'm assuming I can use to make the connection to my 1 1/4" faucet. Do I need one at the PVC/adapter connection, or where the J Bend connect to the wall bend? Are those small bumps on the washers okay, or will they cause issues? Sorry if my terminology is a little off...I'm definitely a novice.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Did you try going to their site? they might have a view of it


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Can you post a picture of the pipe where you intend to hook this up?
A plumber should be along shortly.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Can I assume that is a 1.25" trap? You need a washer where the wall pipe comments to the trap adapter, reducing washer if it is a 1.5" trap adapter. You need a washer where the tail piece goes into the trap. No washer where the trap connects to the wall pipe.


----------



## chris87 (Apr 12, 2016)

rjniles said:


> Can I assume that is a 1.25" trap? You need a washer where the wall pipe comments to the trap adapter, reducing washer if it is a 1.5" trap adapter. You need a washer where the tail piece goes into the trap. No washer where the trap connects to the wall pipe.


It's a 1 1/2" trap. I was planning to use a reducing washer where the tailpiece and j-bend connect.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Correct.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

And the reducing washer is the big/thick one in your pic. The washers are directional.


----------



## chris87 (Apr 12, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to help me. I connected everything, but I'm having trouble. I can't get the J bend and tailpiece to line up perfectly. In picture 1, you can see how it's on a slight angle. Not good, I know. They are just slightly off, and the tailpiece seems to be just a tad short. I think that's why there is a drip at the arm/j-bend connection. I tried using an extension tube (see second picture), but it doesn't fit properly. The collar in the center is causing issues. I'm wondering if I need a whole new tailpiece, or if I can trim the existing tailpiece from Moen, so that the extension fits.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

You can trim the tail piece.

Hold your extension next to what is in your second pic. Put the end of the tail piece extension next to the shoulder of the p trap. Mark the original tail piece at the shoulder of the tail piece extension. Cut the tail piece at that mark.

You will probably end up cutting off about three to five inches.

Based on the pic, you may need to put in a 22 1/2 elbow, if the tail piece does not align properly with the trap.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

It is very hard to tell what is straight up looking at a photo. All depends on how you are holding the camera. 
It appears that your problem is that the sink drain and the J bend are not in alignment. Now the sink drain will be absolutely vertical. That means that the J bend is out of alignment. The only thing that can push the J bend out of alignment is the trap arm, the part connected to the pipe coming out of the wall. 

Disconnect the trap arm. Let your connection of the J bend to the sink drain correct it self. 
Then try to reconnect the trap arm. I think you will find that the trap arm is to close the the sink drain to connect with out pushing the J bend over (back out of alignment with the sink drain pipe). Rotate the J bend counter clockwise slightly so that it takes distance horizontally.

To say it more succinctly. Disconnect the trap arm from the J bend. Push the arm back into the wall slightly. Turn the J bend counter clockwise slightly until it is in alignment with the trap arm. Pull the trap arm out until it meets the J bend (in its new position) and reconnect it.


----------

